# Little birthday haul :)



## littlepickle (May 8, 2011)

It's my birthday today! I've been doing a bit of online shopping to treat myself, and was given some make up spending money for the Quite Cute launch here in NZ today by my BF. Nothing grabbed me unfortunately, but I did end up picking up Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque in Dragon at the Chanel counter - it is DIVINE!





  	Clinique Blush in Iced Lotus (under the ribbon), MAC MSF in Perfect Topping, Studio Sculpt NC15 (mine was depressingly low!), Virgin Isle CCB, Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque and some complimentary samples from Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle EDP & Hydra Beauty Serum. Plus a very sweet note from the seller I bought Virgin Isle & the foundation from!

  	I've also got Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara coming, MAC French Quarter GPS and MAC Afterdusk blush  So exciting!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 8, 2011)

ooh do put up a pic of u wearing the lippie! i wld love to see it..

  	happy birthday!!!


----------



## heart (May 8, 2011)

happy birthday.  love the haul, my dear!


----------



## littlepickle (May 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies! Here is the requested pic wearing Dragon  Please excuse my hat and eyeshadow clashing!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 8, 2011)

happy birthday!!! Nice haul too! Dragon looks lovely on you


----------



## naturallyfab (May 9, 2011)

great haul! I hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

I love how Dragon suits you! Beautiful!


----------



## sunshine rose (May 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday  Dragon looks amazing on!


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

Dragon looks lovely - and shiny! Great color for you!


----------

